
Jellyfin: A better, truly free Emby - HaoZeke
https://github.com/jellyfin/jellyfin
======
HaoZeke
Just in case anyone doesn't know the details:
[https://github.com/MediaBrowser/Emby/issues/3075](https://github.com/MediaBrowser/Emby/issues/3075)

